# Where to buy T1-11 CEDAR siding in atlanta?



## gary7 (May 15, 2013)

I need to do some repair work done on my siding. It's T1-11 Cedar siding, and apparently it's difficult to find in the Atlanta area - I've been told that T1-11 is available in regular pine plywood, but that the cedar version only comes in 4" or 8" centers. Anyone know where I can buy cedar T1-11 in Atlanta?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My house is trimmed with this product, built in 1976. I have not been able to find any source in the East. Seems to only be available in the West; and at a huge price.

I gave up and used the pine stuff and just painted a solid color "Western Red Cedar" stain on the whole house so it would all match. From a distance it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## gary7 (May 15, 2013)

I've been researching this a bit more, and the photo's I've seen online of T1-11 don't look like my siding. Maybe I was given incorrect information and it's actually not T1-11? I've seen some photo's online that suggest this may be RB&B "Reverse Board and Batten". Anyone know? attaching a pic..


----------

